# FCG mount on free standing pole or telescoping flag pole?



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone built a FCG prop and mounted it to a free standing pole or one of those telescoping flag poles? I would like to do a FCG, but I don't have a porch or any ceiling mount space (and don't want to build a big support frame). I would also like to see it up in the sky more. My thought was to build the mount, but have it attached to the top of a 10' piece of 2+ inch metal conduit and then attach the pole to one of my 6' tall fence posts, which would get the FGC about 8 to 10 feet off the ground. A 25' telescoping flag pole (approx $70) would get it about 20' (or so) off the ground, but I don't know how sturdy that would be even though made out of 2.5 inch 16 gauge aluminum tube. Death Lord has a light weight FCG mount http://www.creepcrafters.com/UltraLite/ultralt.htm that might work if attached to the pole correctly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Don't have one but I am designing one to fit within a simple frame. Found the basic idea for it over at Hauntproject, so you might want to try over there too.


----------

